# Windows 10 Update



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

About two weeks ago one of my laptops asked to restart to install an update.

The update froze at 84% while the activity wheel continued to spin. I let it go about 36 hours before powering down the PC. I booted it from a USB and it seems fine now. 

A few days ago my second laptop also froze at 84% on the same update. I let run for over 48 hours. It never completed. I powered it down, and it automatically undid the updates. It seems fine now too.

Update history on this laptop says:
Feature update to Windows 10, version 2004
Failed to install on ‎8/‎17/‎2020 - 0xc1900101


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the update history of the first laptop

Feature update to Windows 10, version 2004 (2)
Last failed install attempt on ‎8/‎10/‎2020 - 0xc1900101


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

What is the KB number for the update? Once you have that I would search for issues specific to that update.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> What is the KB number for the update? Once you have that I would search for issues specific to that update.


It does not give one. I posted all it said in the update history.

Do you think it is safe to assume it worked looking at this?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I think this answer the question of it installing.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Error Code OxC1900101


When I try to update my Windows 10 Home computer I get the following error code: 0xC1900101. How can I fix this error?



answers.microsoft.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I think this answer the question of it installing.
> View attachment 90464


Something's not right here. It thinks you're running version 1903, not 2004. Check your version again.

Windows Key + r, then enter winver


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I think that might be 2 different laptops.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Error Code OxC1900101
> 
> 
> When I try to update my Windows 10 Home computer I get the following error code: 0xC1900101. How can I fix this error?
> ...


I thought that might help. I ran the troubleshooter. It did not find anything


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Something's not right here. It thinks you're running version 1903, not 2004. Check your version again.
> 
> Windows Key + r, then enter winver


This is the ASUS


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you tried turning off the different antivirus and unplug anything extra than the monitor and keyboard/mouse?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the HP


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Have you tried turning off the different antivirus and unplug anything extra than the monitor and keyboard/mouse?


I run Malwarebytes and Defender. Should I turn off both? I considered doing that, but it has never been an issue before. 

I only had a mouse plugged in


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Windows does have problems interacting with other virus programs when installing. It solved one of my update problems. I would turn off the firewall as well. Just during the install.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Windows does have problems interacting with other virus programs when installing. It solved one of my update problems. I would turn off the firewall as well. Just during the install.


I have had this build on both PCs for over three years, and never had a conflict.

I could see Malwarebytes bump heads, but even that has been OK.

I will try turning that stuff off. Can I disconnect from the internet during the update? I would think not, and it bothers me to be unprotected, even for a short while.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, You can download the update from Microsoft and then disconnect and install it. I did not.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Did it work?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Did it work?


I won't know for a while, maybe try it tonight


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Just so you know, error 0xc1900101 indicates a driver conflict.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I ended Malwarebytes on the Asus. The update completed.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, something with Avast in particular conflicts with Windows Defender in Windows 10. I use to use it as a free antivirus but moved to AVG. AVG is what I use on the company servers and computers and I find I have much less problems with.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Avast


What is that?

What is AVG?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry, I mixed up the names. AVG is an antivrus. I will blame that on not having a coffee before posting.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

What is the full name for AVG


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Sorry, I mixed up the names. AVG is an antivrus. I will blame that on not having a coffee before posting.


That can get you in trouble. That is a rule to not be broken


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> What is that?


I'm using Avast Free and it takes care of both viruses and malware. The last few times I suspected malware in my system I ran Malwarebytes and it found nothing, so Avast works pretty well.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I'm using Avast Free and it takes care of both viruses and malware. The last few times I suspected malware in my system I ran Malwarebytes and it found nothing, so Avast works pretty well.


I will have to look that up. I am kind of out of the game now.


----------

